# I'm 38 with 2 failed IVF with ICSI, FSH 12.5 BMI 28, and suggestions



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi myself and my partner have 3 failed IVF between us.  It's been a week since my last failed IVF, last year I had 7 follicles, managed to get 2 fertilised eggs transfered, but after 2 ww a big fat negative. This year only 4 follicles, and only 1 egg mature enough for ICSI, but it did  not fertilise.  My partner had IVF 2 years ago without ICSI, 4 eggs removed but none fertilised.  We are at the point of giving up, does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya. Sorry to hear your having a tough time. Have you stayed with the same clinic throughout. Maybe a change is needed both physically & mentally. Just a thought. x


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, we are looking at other clinic's, the ARGC in London has the best UK success rates, we are planning to get a 2nd opinion from them, what clinic did you use?


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

We used Care Notts for our IVF & were very happy with them as they gave us baby ginge!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful cycles.   
Which clinic are you using at the minute?
Is it a known sperm donor or one through a clinic? Just wondering why you're having ICSI - is there a sperm problem? Maybe a new donor might help?
When you had 7 follicles last year, how many eggs did you get before fertilisation? Number of follicles, number of eggs and then the % that fertilise are all important in trying to work out if there's a problem somewhere, or just bad luck. (one of my friends has had a few cycles of ivf, each time has got about 6 eggs, 4 fertilised and had 2 "perfect" embryos transferred. Once you get to that stage, it's kind of down to luck as to whether or not it works. She's been unlucky   )

Also agree with Welshginge about maybe changing clinics. ARGC have such high success rates because they pick and choose their patients - they refuse to treat people who will bring their success rates down!!! Very, very expensive too, from what i've heard. Not saying it's a bad clinic, it's clearly not, but sometimes the results aren't always what they seem   . 
Best thing is to go to a few clinic open days, most places have them quite frequently. They're free and give you a chance to look around the place, meet the staff and get a feel for what they're like. you need to be comfortable and confident in your clinic.

Sorry for the long, waffly post!

Best of luck in your journey.

Lisa x


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Imb15, to answer your questions: We are at the Agora in Brighton, we are using screened known donor sperm from the European sperm bank, the ICSI is because older women often have a tougher egg membrane, and the sperm can't get though (so we've been told).  Out on 7 follicles, 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, best 2 implanted.  We're hearing good things from people on this web site about the Lister, but perhaps your right we should go and look at a few.  Thanks for your post, it wasn't waffly!

Lisaclaire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

lmb15 said:


> . ARGC have such high success rates because they pick and choose their patients - they refuse to treat people who will bring their success rates down!!! Very, very expensive too, from what i've heard. Not saying it's a bad clinic, it's clearly not, but sometimes the results aren't always what they seem  .


I would say (having been a pt at ARGC myself) that it is a little unfair to say that they cherry pick pts to fudge their results, infact they often take people who have failed or complicated histories and who have cycled elsewhere so are not straightforward pts (often due to their expense people go as a last resort- my cycles were £12k and 16K there) but FSH is one thing that they don't move on they want it under 10. They don't even test AMH's or bring that test result into the mix unlike other clinics.
Like you suggested I have had treatment and opinions at about 9 clinics in London and Spain - a few hundred pounds on a consultation to see if they are able to help you and you are happy with them is well worth being spent before shelling out thousands on a cycle.

Good Luck everyone


----------

